# Anybody know this website??



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, I happened across a website that listed all of the Alabama public reefs, and I believe Florida Panhandle reefs as well. What made this particular site different from others that I have seenwas that it described the specific materials used to construct the reef, the directional orientation of the reef material on the bottom, and the area that the reef covers. Alas, I apparently didn't bookmark the site, and of course now I can't locate it again... Anybody know this site???


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Half Hitch Tackle has something like that.

Here is the one for Destin. Hope it helps.

http://www.halfhitch.com/GPS.asp?StoreLoc=Destin


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

bump. I'm looking for a good source for Alabama Reefs (specifically perdido pass) and can't find anything like Escambia countyFl offers.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for???

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is another cool website. 

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/map_input?form=google

You can download the xls at http://www.outdooralabama.com/Fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/AlabamaPublicReefs.xls

But you will have to change the longitude. Now it has longitudes as positive numbers. That will put you in China. You need to change the lats to negative.

The easy way I found to do this is to search the spreadsheet for 87º. then replace it with -87º. then do the same for 88º. Let me know if you have problems and I will email you the corrected spreadsheet.

Or if anyone can tell me how to load an xls on here I will do that.

Greg


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

oops. Sorry, you need to change the longitudes to negative.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks alot for the links.


----------

